# Copper tied to aluminum



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

By using a Copper to Aluminum rated connector.

If it's small branch circuit wiring then you need those expensive purple wire nuts that are filled with penatrox.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

sparks134 said:


> So I just had a thought...What's the proper way of connecting copper wire to aluminum wire?


 A UL listed connector for joining AL to Copper


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Use one of these rated for CU/AL..











Or a Polaris connector..


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great! I'm mostly working on new construction... But yes that answers alot of questions now. Thanks.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Use the Polairs connectors they are heckva much quicker than old school splitbolts and save alot of time as well.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Use the Polairs connectors they are heckva much quicker than old school splitbolts and save alot of time as well.
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


 


I'm gonna have to check into those polaris connectors. I wonder what they cost? It ain't hard to put 2-3 bucks worth of tape on a splitbolt.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I'm gonna have to check into those polaris connectors. I wonder what they cost? It ain't hard to put 2-3 bucks worth of tape on a splitbolt.


Depends. They make a million different configurations, but they're darned handy. I use 6 bucks as a round number. Some more, some less.

You can use C-taps and H-taps in their place too (C for all copper, and H for copper to al or copper to copper). They're only about a buck, but the stupid covers are almost 5 bucks. 

I like Polaris connectors best on motors. No split bolts or ring terminals to tape up, and they're reusable when you change the motor.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Those 4/0 split bolts are usually around $20. Plus all that tape!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Those 4/0 split bolts are usually around $20. Plus all that tape!


4/0 polaris bugs are at least that much too. The savings is that you don't have to tape them.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> 4/0 polaris bugs are at least that much too. The savings is that you don't have to tape them.


 

Or spend the time doing so!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Or spend the time doing so!:thumbsup:


I have a hard time taping up "pretty" bugs. It's an art that seems to be fading. I tear out old one's that are solid perfect golf balls. Mine look more like some kindergartener's art project. Well, maybe not that bad.

By the way, your supply house might know them as NSI bugs. That's another brand. Generically, they're known as pre-insulated pedestal lugs.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have a hard time taping up "pretty" bugs. It's an art that seems to be fading. I tear out old one's that are solid perfect golf balls. Mine look more like some kindergartener's art project. Well, maybe not that bad.
> 
> By the way, your supply house might know them as NSI bugs. That's another brand. Generically, they're known as pre-insulated pedestal lugs.


 


I can tape 'em fine, I just don't like doing it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I still wrap one wrap of tape to hold the caps on:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Double post


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I still wrap onw wrap of tape to hold the caps on:thumbsup:



 

Tape on insulated connectors is so DIYs


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Tape is for DIYs


 


I agree, it pisses me off that the caps fit loose


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree, it pisses me off that the caps fit loose



The brand we use you have to pry the caps off they fit so tight.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I like these, not too expensive, are easy to tape and untape. :thumbsup:











I have used this version as well, not sure if the boot and zip tie are worth the extra money.













http://www.ilsco.com/productcategor...Bt9t9WBHZA==&kfnejkf=DsjhGbN9i8U8wA6Ojbm40A==


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Buy a good crimper tool and use burndy crimps. About a minute each if you fumble and drop the connector twice while installing it......


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Buy a good crimper tool and use burndy crimps. About a minute each if you fumble and drop the connector twice while installing it......


To connect copper to aluminum? 

What are they like?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> To connect copper to aluminum?
> 
> What are they like?


Link: http://www.burndy.com/products/product-by-category/compression/compression-aluminum.aspx


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Link: http://www.burndy.com/products/product-by-category/compression/compression-aluminum.aspx


You cant use them.. the MFG. states: For Overhead Distribution Only

So changing from AL to CU in a panel is out, using these crimps. 

~Matt


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok then go Ilsco https://www.ilsco.com//ProductsDetail.aspx?kfjkff=lMEOKa2YPYyYzFzfs7CgmQ%3d%3d&fjjfhjhj=0efDiBqQd8mE%2fbQlY5oTYQ%3d%3d


----------

